# Swan 42/003 1981 Ron Holland



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the Swan 42 designed by Ron Holland and
built by Nautor during the early 80's. I would be grateful for any observations concerning the boat, good or bad. Nautor built 38 in this period.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

jamesjle said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Swan 42 designed by Ron Holland and
> built by Nautor during the early 80's. I would be grateful for any observations concerning the boat, good or bad. Nautor built 38 in this period.


I have no experience sailing one but I know it's one of the most beautiful, expensive and high quality boats ever. What else do you need to know?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This model is very similar (in design era and size, not finish and class) to our old Choate 40 (designed by Scott Kaufman) but is about 4-6000 lbs heavier with the same sail area. Clearly an IOR influenced design she's got the big foretriangle and all the issues that go with large large genoas and spinnakers.

No doubt she'll be a beauty.. we enjoyed our boat very much for 12 years and managed to live with the IOR idiosyncracies by being careful about sail selection and AW angles downwind. Upwind rockets... The fit and finish should be in the stratosphere compared to our 'cruisified' race boat, but could be a pretty nice ride. Might be overpriced in todays market, though, based on the name, and for similar money you may be able to find a 'better, more balanced' design for cruising.

Still, that wedge deck/blue stripe always gets the pulse rate up, doesn't it?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

"IF" the 003 is the hull number, I'm thinking I have seen an S42/003 in some of the US boat rags for sale for some time. So it is either overpriced for what it is........or........

With that in mind, Swan did have some teak deck issues that are showing up currently, expensive to fix. BUT, it is still a Swan!

On the other hand, if I could afford one, I would. Altho probably not one that old, more like the club swan 42 or swan 45.

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I confess that the access arrangements on those Holland Swans put me right off them and how on earth you can rig up an effective dodger arrangement is quite beyond me. 

Having lived with a fabulous dodger/enclosed cockpit arrangement for the past year I'm absolutely a believer in giving the crew wet weather protection. 

My last concern about the older Swans would be that many of them were , to use an Americanism, rode hard and put away wet. 

That said, if these are not high priorities and you are happy with the condition, Swans are pretty damn gorgeous.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd agree the dodger arrangement is more race and less cruise. Really just depends how you intend to use the boat. If in full cruise mode there is quite a good aft cockpit dodger solution I have seen on a 42.

As for condition, the survey was excellent, fundamentally very sound in the important areas. Of course in any boat that's 30 years old there are cosmetic and systemic issues. We have found nothing that is not easily corrected or upgraded. Fortunately things like sails and deck have been renewed in the last 
5 years. 

So with a little effort you end up with a lot of boat


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

James,
Absolutely correct re "the use the boat is put to". We only cruise, round the buoys or even offshore racing is simply not on our agenda. I've also seen Holland Swans with dodger setup as you describe but for mine the trip from behind the dodger to the main access hatch is a worry but that is only from a cruising comfort aspect.
New deck, new sails. Big points in this boat's favour that is for sure.
You sound like you know exactly what you are buying and that she is exactly what you want. I hope all goes well with the purchase.
Cheers
Andrew B

ps - not heard back re the haul out facility as yet.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

Andrew, many thanks for your response, we appreciate it.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

PS. We did once have wombats like yours living under the house.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

We own a '76 Swan 41, which is S&S designed. These boats are wonderfully built and have held up extraordinarily well over time. My only reservation about the Holland design is that because he desgned for them for a shorter period of time than S&S or Frers, the Holland Swans may not have developed as devoted a following as the S&S or Frers designed Swans, which may have some effect on resale value. I'm sure it is a wonderful boat, though.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

You may be right about Holland, who knows. She is ending up in the Southern Hemisphere and Ron is popular there so its probably not an issue.

I have been surprised how mentioning the name Swan seems to bring out the high's and lows of social media. Some of the criticism, not all, civil and otherwise, seems to revolve around internal size and dodgers. As to the first many people used to older designs find smaller interiors safer to move around and simply cosy. I have operated big dodger boats and small, in different circumstances. It becomes a matter of personal preference, there is no rule. However one rule that does seem to apply to the Swan is that you get a boat that is safe, fast and exciting to sail.

I would be interested to know if you have found any unexpected maintenance issues over the years. We definitely have a list of things to do to get the boat up to A1 but nothing surprising so far for a 31 year old boat. One solution I would like to find is a possible source for the chromed plastic surround on the inside of the wedge shaped cabin side ports. I can keep the existing ones going but would like to replace if possible.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

James,
I do hope you didn't take anything I said as being uncivil, it certainly wasn't intended on my part. One thing though is certain, if the sight of one those Holland Swans in full flight does not stir ones blood .... call in the undertakers. Hell, even at anchor they are a fine looking boat. 

There is one that's a regular out on Sydney Harbour and we've often shared an anchorage. One of those boats that simple looks right.


----------



## jamesjle (Sep 1, 2011)

TDW, Absolutely not you, another forum. And all I was doing was seeking a little
information.

Anyway, yes to Swans and wombats. We had a place up at Wollombi for ten years, wine, wombats, fire/flood. Australia in other words. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

CBinRI said:


> We own a '76 Swan 41, which is S&S designed. These boats are wonderfully built and have held up extraordinarily well over time. My only reservation about the Holland design is that because he desgned for them for a shorter period of time than S&S or Frers, the Holland Swans may not have developed as devoted a following as the S&S or Frers designed Swans, which may have some effect on resale value. I'm sure it is a wonderful boat, though.


Holland was and is one of THE preeminent yacht designers in the world. I believe only Farr is currently bigger. He has been at the very top level since the early 70's when Eygthene won the QT worlds. I believe the Swan 42 is built on a Two Ton champion hull, either that or an Admirals Cup winner from back then. Nautor switched to him from S&S because they were no longer producing the top race winners - Holland and Peterson were, and Peterson designed for Baltic at the time.

Personally, I have always like the looks of the earlier S&S designs better - they were a little "sweeter" - Hollands are harder edged. I'd take reasonable offers on my soul for any of them though.


----------

